# Recipe for green tomato enchilada/taco sauce, anyone?



## phbailey (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi folks. I know I am going to have a bumper crop of green tomatoes before the season is through. I have seen a recipe online for green tomato enchilada sauce, but it wasn't intended for canning. Has anyone out there ever canned a concoction like that before? Any suggestions or ideas? We like to use/store every bit, but none of us like the multitude green tomato recipes out there (chutneys, pickles, jams). I would appreciate any help, thanks!


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

I would like to know too.


----------



## phbailey (Sep 18, 2012)

So, maybe someone can tell me if this is okay to can? It is a recipe to make fresh from the Oregonaian paper.

Sauce
&#8226;	1 tablespoon vegetable oil
&#8226;	1/2 medium onion, chopped
&#8226;	2 cloves garlic, chopped
&#8226;	1 7-ounce can whole green chiles, drained and chopped
&#8226;	1 pound green tomatoes or tomatillos, chopped (about 2 1/2 cups)
&#8226;	1 teaspoon ground cumin
&#8226;	1/2 teaspoon dried Mexican oregano
&#8226; 1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
&#8226;	1 cup vegetable broth or 1 vegetarian bouillon cube dissolved in 1 cup hot water
&#8226;	1/2 cup water
&#8226;	1/2 cup fresh cilantro leaves

To make sauce: Heat the oil in a large skillet set over medium-high heat. Add the onions and sautÃ© until translucent, about 5 minutes. Add the garlic and sautÃ© until fragrant, about 1 minute more. Stir in the green chiles, green tomatoes, cumin, oregano, salt, broth and water. Bring to a simmer and cook, stirring occasionally, until the tomatoes break down and the mixture becomes saucy, about 10 minutes. Pour the mixture into a blender or food processor, add the cilantro and purÃ©e until smooth. Set aside.

What say you? Any suggestions?


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I was in an ethnic market and a woman gave me her simple recipe, tomatillos or green tomatoes 1 garlic clove and 1 jalapeno chili per 4 tomatillos, add water and cook until soft. Put in blender until smooth. Add salt and celentro after it cools. The celentro never makes it because it is all gone. Everyone loves it. I have also canned it.


----------



## phbailey (Sep 18, 2012)

Packedready said:


> I was in an ethnic market and a woman gave me her simple recipe, tomatillos or green tomatoes 1 garlic clove and 1 jalapeno chili per 4 tomatillos, add water and cook until soft. Put in blender until smooth. Add salt and celentro after it cools. The celentro never makes it because it is all gone. Everyone loves it. I have also canned it.


If you woulnd't mind, can I ask - what procedure did you follow to can it? I would appreciate your experiences!


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

The Ball Complete Book has a recipe for Salsa Verde that I put up today. Ohh my, so delicious! I imagine you could fuzz it in the food processor if you want to smooth the texture. 

I think I'd dump it on scrambled eggs or anything else I like to brighten up with a little heat.


----------



## phbailey (Sep 18, 2012)

I have found a couple of green tomato salsa recipes that I may try, too. I was hoping to figure out a sauce - like a chili verde - just like a red chili, without vinegar to have with enchiladas or burritos. 

My mom makes the best pork green chili - it uses tomatillos and green chilis. It is made to eat now, as opposed to canned. My perfect recipe would be a green chili, made with green tomatoes and without meat for canning. 

I am still pretty new to pressure canning and am not sure where to start trying to reverse engineer a recipe for this. Was hoping someone out there had already invented the wheel and I could just coast along.


----------

